# Svensk översättning av GWN

## frippz

Jag tänkte kolla intresset för en svensk översättning av Gentoo Weekly Newsletter. Jag läste i senaste nyhetsbrevet att turkarna nu fått en inhemsk version av GWN. Vad tycker resten av den svenska delen av Gentoo's community? Vore det värt ansträngningarna att översätta GWN till svenska. De rekommenderade att minst tre personer tillsammans jobbar med att översätta. Finns det några här som skulle vara intresserade av detta?

----------

## Yarrick

Även om jag klarar mig bra med den engelska så finns det ju många som hellre läser den på svenska. Det står ju rätt viktiga saker där ibland och det är ju bra om fler läser den...

----------

## mr45acp

De flesta svenska gentooanvändare är nog tillräckligt bra på engelska för att läsa nyhetsbrevet utan översättning, men orkar några lägga tid på det så varför inte? Tekniska översättningar är dock inte helt enkla, så översättarna måste vara personer som är mycket bra på både svenska och engelska och som kan ämnet. Det räcker inte med ett par halventusiastiska 16-åringar och en ordbok.

----------

## frippz

Så sant! Ska något göras, så ska det göras ordentligt!  :Wink: 

Jag har själv knegat en smula som översättare och det var ur detta som min ide föddes. Själv läser jag gärna GWN på engelska. Men en svensk version vore kul att erbjuda den svenska communityn.

Det är ett ganska så massivt projekt dock och det är inte lätt att finna medarbetare som är seriösa nog.

----------

## blackamon

mailade dom för ett tag sedan och erbjöd mig att översätta GWN till svenska men ingen har hört av sig(eller så knasar sig mitt mail alias igen... *suck*) jag ställer upp om det behövs hjälp.

/B

----------

## snutte

Skulle kunna tänka mig att ställa upp. Bara fler gör det och vi kan snacka på en irc-kanal samtidigt och ge vandra tips och råd så kan det nog bli en toppenidé  :Smile: 

----------

## LimeFrog

Jag kan ställa upp med att läsa den färdiga produkten sen.  :Wink: 

----------

## frippz

Ni har nog säkert redan fattat att jag likaså är intresserad av att deltaga i ett sådant projekt.  :Wink: 

Om vi blir 3-4 stycken kommer det att glida på smidigt. Har vi dessutom ett par korrekturläsare till vår hjälp, så blir det nog kanon!  :Smile: 

----------

## morti

Jag anmäler mig som frivillig till korrekturläsning. Jag anser mig själv vara ganska duktig på det i alla fall, så jag hoppas att jag kan hjälpa   :Smile: 

----------

## snutte

Jag är som sagt på, kan även bistå med http://gentoo.linux.se/gwn så vi ser lite seriösa ut iaf  :Wink: 

----------

## frippz

Kanon!

Vi har en korrekturläsare (  :Razz:  ) samt tre stycken villiga översättare, med mig inräknat.  :Smile: 

----------

## snutte

Vi kan väll ockupera #gentoo-se-gwn på freenode och börja snacka lite kring det hela.

----------

## frippz

Ålrajty!

Skuttar in dit på studs...!  :Wink: 

----------

## frippz

Hmmm, jag missade ditt inlägg om webbsidan.  :Wink: 

Så vad kan vi dunka upp där?

----------

## snutte

Öhh... Tja.. vad vi vill typ  :Wink: 

----------

## vargen

Ni behöver inte mer hjälp?

----------

## tj

 **Levi* wrote:*   

> Ålrajty!
> 
> 

 

ROTFL

----------

## frippz

Hjälp behövs alltid. Problemet är att komma samman och snacka ihop sig om hur man ska lägga upp arbetet. Vi har ju #gentoo-se-gwn på freenode och vi skulle kanske fixa en mailinglista eller nåt i den stilen?

----------

## Savve

Jag är född amerikan och har arbetat som nyhetsskribent i Sverige, om det behövs hjälp finns jag till hands. =)

----------

## Yarrick

om man ska börja översätta så kan det nog vara nyttigt att ge sig på något icke tidskritiskt först (tex övrig dokumentation) innan man tar sig an nyhetsbrevet..

----------

